# Can't you effin' read??



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Canterbury New Dover Road park & ride, one of the only (and probably the best) dedicated motorhome parking facilities in the South East, and bleedin' car drivers have parked in 13 of the 20 spaces!

Including the crappy Hyundai that has parked over the grey/black dump point. Shame my loo isn't full, and in need of emptying!!

Some poor bloke and his missus have just arrived and there is nowhere to park.

Sorry, but it makes me angry when one of the few places where I can park is abused like this, yet I'm sure they'd be the first to complain if I parked my van acrosss their drive!!

[email protected]


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Self-centred rissoles!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barricade them in, when they get back from their shopping trip tell them you can't move because you've been enjoying a bottle or two of wine while waiting for them to return


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Better still let their tyres down


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I see the usual level of considered responses.

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Report them (with pictures) to the Council.

If there is a contact number on the signs call that and get the attendant out to deal with it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looking at the photos posted, I can see there could be room for the mistakes made. The sign only points, the spaces are not market out or any other signage to show what they are. So I would tell the council that better signage is required and suggest two good ideas to them as to what is really needed.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I see the usual level of considered responses.
> 
> Alan


Alan

What would your 'considered response' be?

It is obviously inconsiderate, but is it a concerted effort? Is there a group that objects to MHs anywhere?

Has anyone seen this happen before? And has it just been 1 or 2 and not 13?

Is there anyone to call to clamp/fine them? Look on the boards to see if there is a phone number.

Mavis would be livid.>

Morph have you got photos of all 13? and numbers? If not is it too late to get them?

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The sign would appear to be pretty unambiguous to me!! 

I assume that the sign points to a defined and seperate area only, as opposed to the entire parking area?

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be honest, I have seen this many times in France and the French never seem to bother about it.
However it does infuriate me.
At St Antonin Nobel Val, on Market day, they often park over the bourne. I once dumped a bucket full of grey water over a car:surprise: I was tempted to empty the cassette, but as the French didn't seem to bother, I didn't:serious:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The signs are pointing into a separate area from the rest of the car park. It's quite clear that that area is for motorhomes only. Ring the Council and report them. Take photographs in case they need them. 

Give the huge area of car parking available that is sheer laziness so that they can park closer to the bus stops and not have quite so far to walk.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> The sign would appear to be pretty unambiguous to me!!
> 
> I assume that the sign points to a defined and seperate area only, as opposed to the entire parking area?
> 
> Andy


Having used the Canterbury P&R Aire a few times I can confirm that the signs are pretty clear. Just after the entry barrier is a completely separate area clearly signed as being for motorhomes ONLY and no cars are allowed. The large main car park is clearly beyond this small motorhome only parking area.

My best guess is that in the run-up to Christmas there are a lot of people going into town shopping and the main car park is pretty full. Ignorant drivers are therefore ignoring the signs and parking where they like. As has been said before, look for signs with contact details, or the 'warden' that is often seen around the area, and report them, especially if they are blocking spaces with motorhomes there wanting those spaces.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There was always wardens in and around the office when we have been there, every day except Sunday.


Paul.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> What would your 'considered response' be?
> It is obviously inconsiderate, but is it a concerted effort? Is there a group that objects to MHs anywhere?
> Geoff


I would like to believe that a 'considered response' would not involve the reply to be worse than the offence.
It can be annoying for people to park where they should not, check out any Supermarket car park. Would your considered response to someone parking in the 'Mother and child' area be to have a cassette of excrement and urine poured over them. Yet I am sure that both they and handicapped parkers must feel equally if not more frustrated by inconsiderate and I must assume illiterate parking.
Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*well I would advocate parking alongside
And preventing them getting out

Telling them so so sorry

But what could we do?

It's the only place we are allowed to park

And shadow would be there adding his support

I'm sick of cars ignoring MH places

We can't park in there's

So tough

Aldra*


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

cabby said:


> Looking at the photos posted, I can see there could be room for the mistakes made. The sign only points, the spaces are not market out or any other signage to show what they are. So I would tell the council that better signage is required and suggest two good ideas to them as to what is really needed.
> 
> cabby


It's a totally separate area from the car park area Cabby with its own perimeter fence separating it. I can see no reason for the parking other than wanton flouting of rules.

I have use the Dover Rd park at least a dozen times and never seen a car in it. Anyone seen it before?

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for that clarification Dick, I was going by the photo of the sign and have not been there.Now that the layout has been explained, as said most inconsiderate.


cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I have emailed a link to this thread to the Council parking section "For information and hopefully action"


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The miscreants needed direct and timely action not just reporting


tony


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Morph have you got photos of all 13? and numbers? If not is it too late to get them?
> 
> Geoff


I took photos of most, though not all.

The park & ride car parking area was undoubtedly very busy, as it's one of the peak shopping weekends of the year.

There are signs on the way in warning that the car park can be full at peak times but, as others have mentioned, the motorhome parking area is a separate fenced-off area clearly marked as motorhomes only.

It does get used by other overheight vehicles (minibusses, vans etc) and as there are height barriers on the rest of the car park, I think that's fair enough.

I didn't take any inappropriate action, though i did stand outside as many of them left and gave each a Paddington Hard Stare....

One of the other motorhomers took photos of each car and said he was going to contact the council.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just like our motorway services, how many times have you pulled in only to find a car or HGV parked in the caravan parking area. No way would the services allow this to happen on a coach parking space, they almost allow the coaches to drive directly into the building and the spaces protected by armed guard, they of course bring a large amount of revenue.

I asked a car to move to allow me into a space at Heston on the M4. I was subject to a huge amount of abuse from the 4 young occupants, however, once my foul mouthed Scottish tongue kicked into action they soon screeched off. But then I was too worried to leave the van in the event they would return and cause damage. 

My partner was in stitches in the van when I got back in and said they would not have understood a word I said, perhaps not, but they got the message....don't mess with Rab C


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We found the same in Barcelona 

We wanted to do a bus tour
Couldn't park the motorhome in motorhome places

Cars were parked in them

Couldn't park in empty car spaces not legal

So we left unable to see Barcelona 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It can be a problem on Aires but on one occasion a few years ago at Fontaine de Vaucluse where at the time I think cars competed with motorhomes for places. It was peak season and packed and I just missed out on a space that would have taken my van when a family in a French car beat me to it. I hopped out and explained that we really could use that spot as we were staying over and it was the only one big enough for out van. I think there were one or two smaller gaps a bit further away I pointed out.

The chap was very pleasant and let me have his spot.  I just hope he got another one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would you hope he got a place?

There is little enough places for MH

Cars have loads

Sod them

Theyshouldbehungdrawn and quartered 

Or at least park on the multitude of car parking places

But no, they park in MH places, especially if there is a bit of shade

Aldra


----------

